# ASK DBSTALK: Why SD/HD Output Toggle?



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

Is there any reason to switch to SD from HD? For me, switching to SD then means I have to change the video input on my TV - not very convenient for channel surfing. Is there degradation in video quality watching SD channels in the HD format? Why even have the option to toggle?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Find an SD channel. Watch it for a few moments converted to 1080/720/480p (you chose). Then switch the output to SD and switch the input on your display for a few moments. Decide which is better. If you like the SD output better, then decide if all the switching is worth it. For some it is. For others it isn't. It's not an absolute. You must decide this for yourself based upon your display qualities and your personal desires in achieving the best viewing solution for you.

I can tell you that some prefer the SD output. Others find the HD conversion acceptable and would rather not go through the switching. Again, only you can decide which is best for you.

BTW, there is no need to have to switch when channel surfing. You can surf keeping the output where it was. Once you decide upon which channel you want to watch, you can then decide whether to use the HD or SD output.


----------



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

gbez said:


> Is there any reason to switch to SD from HD? For me, switching to SD then means I have to change the video input on my TV - not very convenient for channel surfing. Is there degradation in video quality watching SD channels in the HD format? Why even have the option to toggle?


I record programs on a DVD recorder using the SD output function of my HD receivers. That way I get the widescreen letterboxed format and don't have all the compression artifacts of the SD channels added to the compression artifacts of the DVD recorder. If my HD receivers could not output in SD, I would not currently have a way to record from them.

--- WCS


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a SD TV connected to the RF output. The HD/SD toggle is required to allow SD output to it.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Many of us have front projectors that we only use for HD and DVD because SD is so compressed that it is unwatchable on a large screen.

So we have a separate SD TV tied to the SD output.

Using the model 6000, this was easy because switching from SD to HD did not require entering any menus. The 6000 has a simple HD setup menu for resolution and aspect ratio.

The 921 does not remember a separate resolution and aspect ratio for HD and SD modes. In that regard, the 921 is a step backwards.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 DOES remember separate aspect ratios (Normal, Stretch, Zoom, Letterbox, Gray Bars) for HD and SD modes. It doesn't remember separate resolution and display mode settings for HD and SD. 

I believe that's what you're talking abouy tm22721. Just wanted to get the terminology (in terms of the 921) right.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It doesn't remember separate resolution and display mode settings for HD and SD.


Mark,

That would be most awesome! I'm sure it is possible but will they do it?! I know you have asked for discreet resolution control. I hope they limit the button presses to two. EX. #1=480p, #2=720p, and #3=1080i. I don't think just using the # to toggle through the resolutions would work. My set for one would loose sync on the 720p setting.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

This is a very important point, for a couple of reasons.

First, the stretch modes on the 921 are awful, as is well documented here. In my case, when I watch an SD broadcast on my plasma, I want to use the stretch mode that the plasma performs ("Wide" on a Pioneer 503-CMX). Since normally one cannot stretch a 1080i signal except in the 921 itself, I have to switch to SD. 

Now, the Pioneer assumes that it is receiving an SD broadcast to stretch, so it has to be 4x3. This means that to change from HD to SD, one has to change both the resolution (1080i goes to 480i), but also the screen shape (16x9 goes to 4x3 #1) in order to have the Pioneer stretch it properly.

The upshot of this is that it would be nice if the 921 remembered that when you change one, the other changes as well, but since it doesn't, this makes the need for discrete codes all the more important.

The second point is that many of us have outboard scalers, such as the Faroudja NRS, that does a much better job than the 921 of converting 480i to 1080i. This is another important reason for watching SD material using the SD output.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

alipka said:


> This is a very important point, for a couple of reasons.
> 
> The second point is that many of us have outboard scalers, such as the Faroudja NRS, that does a much better job than the 921 of converting 480i to 1080i. This is another important reason for watching SD material using the SD output.


For me, my direct view Panasonic 34" has a nice mode called "justify", it only stretches the edges of the picture. You might think it would be a bit like a fun house mirror, but it looks good. It does a better job than the 921, or the 6000 did. Anyway, If I press the "SD/HD" button on my remote, then I have to switch inputs on the TV, which is a hassle. It would be very nice to have the "SD/HD" button switch the resolution on the component input, so I could easily let my TV do the stretching w/o changing inputs. It would be marvelous! I wouldn't mind if the 921 stretch modes looked bad if I could do this.

BTW, has anyone tried stretching an analog signal? I think it is the worst of the bunch!


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 DOES remember separate aspect ratios (Normal, Stretch, Zoom, Letterbox, Gray Bars) for HD and SD modes. It doesn't remember separate resolution and display mode settings for HD and SD.
> 
> I believe that's what you're talking abouy tm22721. Just wanted to get the terminology (in terms of the 921) right.


I still don't understand how the format key (* key on the remote), the SD/HD key and the Display Mode menu settings all relate to what I am seeing on the HD and SD outputs.

From all of the postings on this forum, I have not been able to get a cogent picture of how this all works. I have called tech support and they don't know either.

Can we put together a table showing what happens on each of the SD and HD outputs for each combination of these three settings ? If it is sequence dependent, ie the order of the settings determines the outcome, then can we document that as well ?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> Can we put together a table showing what happens on each of the SD and HD outputs for each combination of these three settings ? If it is sequence dependent, ie the order of the settings determines the outcome, then can we document that as well ?


A table might be a good idea. If anyone should do the table, your the one who should do it. Make the table, and then, we will get an idea of why this doesn't make sense to you. It isn't sequence dependent, so, give it a shot!


----------

